# Dampier to visit Phoenix



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Injury prone and doesn't fit into our system but who else can we get to back up Lopez?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rather we have no backup than Ericka.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Rather we have no backup than Ericka.


Ya that makes total sense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No ****. I was just slighting Dampier. Never want to see him in a Suns uni.


It's bandaid move like most our offseason.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> No ****. I was just slighting Dampier. Never want to see him in a Suns uni.
> 
> 
> It's bandaid move like most our offseason.


I must disagree and here's why and I'm not a Dampier fan..

We already know we have two units.. We slow way down with the second unit and Dampier just might fit in there.. He is very good on the offensive boards..

You might say that the off season was a bandaid but what were we supposed to do? Give Amare the Max? Make a play for LeBron?

I thought we had a fairly decent off season...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> Rather we have no backup than Ericka.


yup. He is a big ****ing pansy. Of all of the Mavs players, I never want to see Terry nor Ericka on the Suns. I don't care if they came with a time machine that would bring 1994 Michael Jordan to our team, I don't want them.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty bad way to look at potential signings. Sure I don't like Dampier either, but his game would fit very well on our team. He's hard nosed, defensive, and a decent enough rebounder. Like rattler said, he would fit nicely with our 2nd unit where it is already a strong defensive unit.

As for signing guys I hate, well I hate Manu but if we had the chance to add him to our team I wouldn't turn them away. Though to be honest I would be very unhappy if we added Jason Terry or Bruce Bowen. But honestly, personal feelings aside, if the player can help our team then most definitely sign them. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd take Dampier. We need more size and strength.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> Rather we have no backup than Ericka.


Being from Dallas and witnessing Cuban give Dampier what should have been Nash's contract in Dallas, I can say without any doubt that we want no business whatsoever with him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If we do anything, we should trade for marion. Then we'd have a power forward who can also play sf.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

We dont have enough SF/PF tweeners already?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

chilltown said:


> We dont have enough SF/PF tweeners already?


One more couldn't hurt right? At least he plays defense.


----------

